# Per Hypervisor mehrere OS privat nutzen



## Mephisto (28. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
Ich suche schon seit Tagen und quäle meine Internetverbindung mitsamt google,
aber ich komme einfach nicht weiter auf meiner Suche nach einem Hypervisor (Typ1) der auf meinem Privatrechner mehrere Betriebssysteme parallel laufen lassen kann.
Das einzige, das ich gefunden habe waren Hypervisoren, die auf einem Host-System installiert werden und per Netzwerk die GUI an das Client-System schicken.
Würde es funktionieren sowohl Host als auch Client auf einem PC zu installieren?


Ich möchte Windows XP (32 Bit), Windows 7 (64 Bit) und irgendein Linux (64 Bit) darauf installieren können und benötige 3D- Beschleunigung.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe (und wenn es nur ein "da gibt's nichts, sorry" ist),
Mephisto


----------



## Skini (3. Februar 2010)

Ich denke das hier könnte etwas sein:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xen


----------



## Mephisto (6. Februar 2010)

An Xen hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber das läuft ja auch über Client und Host...oder?

Danke für die Antwort ;-)


----------



## Skini (6. Februar 2010)

Ne, aber der Erste Client sollte ein Interface für Xen bieten, der Host  an sich
ist Xen, nur das eben der erste Client merkt das er nich "echt" ist. Man sollte Desshalb Linux als Client
1 nehmen, sonst kannste nichts an Xen ändern^^


----------



## guteLaune (8. November 2010)

Hallo,

Mephisto, bist du letztendlich klargekommen? Habe das gleiche Anliegen für ein Notebook DELL Precision M6500 (i7 740 QM - 1.73 GHz Quad Core, 16 GB RAM).


Gruss
FRank


----------

